# Looking for Breeder near NYC



## npless

Any recommendations for breeders in the NYC area?

Thanks!
Nicole


----------



## RitaandRiley

check out www.havanese.org and click on breeder referral or go to the Greater NY Havanese club website www.gnyhc.org for more info


----------



## npless

thanks!


----------



## FancyNancy

Stay away from Blossom Havanese in Woodstock. Two people I know have gotten dogs that ended up with horrible allergies and badly bowed legs. I am from NYC and New Paltz and I went to Florida to get my dog. Look for a great breeder and don't worry about a little inconvenience in the short-term - long-term it will pay off. Best of luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## npless

thanks Nancy- I don't mind traveling- do you want to recommend your FLA breeder?

Nicole


----------



## FancyNancy

There are several good ones in Florida. Mine was Lynn Nieto at Los Perritos in Brooksville near Tampa. Several people on here have gotten dogs from Janet Birdsall at My Yuppy Puppy in Ocala. And there are some amazing breeders on this site too. Tom and Pam King at Starborn Havana Silk Dogs are in NC,, and there are several others on here that sound like absolutely great caring breeders. Keep looking around this forum and you will find them. I am just naming a few of the ones whose names I remember. There are others, and I don't mean to leave anyone out, but I have a horrible memory!! Best of luck!


----------



## atsilvers27

Others to stay away from: Jeff's Havanese (NY) and Royal Flush Havanese (RI).


----------



## Colbie

Anyone know anything good or bad about Jasmine Havanese in ME or Viva Havanes in upstate NY?


----------



## atsilvers27

ColbyBlu said:


> Anyone know anything good or bad about Jasmine Havanese in ME or Viva Havanes in upstate NY?


Jasmine I don't know anything about other than what I can see on their facebook page. They appear to show and used a stud I am familiar with - Robbie, actually he is on my short list for breeding my dog to. Viva Havanese is Ruthellen Vial, who I have spoken to over the phone. She is a very experienced show handler and her mother used to breed show bichons. She has been in Havanese for roughly 15 years or so, I can't remember exactly. Viva I would be comfortable with, Jasmine, they seem to have good dogs but you would have to dig deeper to see if she does the required health tests etc. However keep in mind that even if a breeder has such and such dog and uses this or that handler does not make them an ethical breeder. There is such a thing called "kennel blind" where people think, oh any dog out of this breeder will be amazing, simply because of the prestige of the name attached to it. You still need to use caution. But I'm already familiar with Viva so I am pretty comfortable with them.


----------



## puppy-love

I am delighted with my pup from Woodland Havanese, in Philadelphia. The breeder is affiliated with the Havanese Club of America and active in the Delaware Valley Chapter. She had puppies (born in April) available. www.woodlandhavanese.com


----------



## FancyNancy

I have also heard wonderful things about Woodland Havanese.


----------



## HavGracie

Our Gracie is a Woodlands pup, also; and we just love her! If we were to ever get another Hav, I would certainly get it from Diane. 

Puppy-Love, what litter is your pup from?


----------



## Brady's mom

My Brady is from Diane too  I suspect he is the oldest of the group around here. He is turning 7 in May. He was our first havanese and he is awesome. My aunt also has a Woodlands pup and she is great too.


----------



## HavGracie

Gracie is from "The Mentalist" group, so she would be 19 months old now. I'm curious to see if there are any other pups from her litter on this forum!

Connie


----------



## puppy-love

Julie is from the Hurricane Sandy litter. She'll be 8 months old tomorrow. Love seeing pics of your Woodlands pups! I just saw pictures of one of Julie's brothers, in Diane's yahoo thread, but didn't recall seeing him on the forum.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

